# Atheism vs Secularism



## ZackF (Oct 13, 2018)

I came across a comment thread somewhere on the net several days ago and can't find it. That's not important though. I don't even remember the exact topic of the article or video. Maybe it was about the religion driving violence. One of the commentators was arguing that Soviet and Chinese atrocities are to be attributed to a kind of religiosity, atheism in this case. I agreed with him. His point was that secular humanism was the antidote. I know that secularism is a religion as well. Any thoughts on this distinction?


----------



## Taylor (Oct 13, 2018)

If this person uses “secular” to mean “religiously neutral/disinterested,” then this is pure nonsense. There is no such thing.


----------



## ZackF (Oct 13, 2018)

Taylor Sexton said:


> If this person uses “secular” to mean “religiously neutral/disinterested,” then this is pure nonsense. There is no such thing.


Of course it is. They, and this guy in particular, don't see it that way though. They will claim that one of any religious persuasion can be a secularist. That's how they get around being (mostly)atheists and distancing themselves from bad atheists.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 13, 2018)

Just tell him that secular means ordinary things. For example, a pastor could engage in secular duties of feeding the poor or helping the elderly mow their grass. So it's a church officer engaging in secular activities to promote "love your neighbor". Secular use to mean all things outside of ministerial duties but not absent of religious influence. Over time, secular has changed to a meaning void of religious influence.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ZackF (Oct 13, 2018)

OPC'n said:


> Just tell him that secular means ordinary things. For example, a pastor could engage in secular duties of feeding the poor or helping the elderly mow their grass. So it's a church officer engaging in secular activities to promote "love your neighbor". Secular use to mean all things outside of ministerial duties but not absent of religious influence. Over time, secular has changed to a meaning void of religious influence.


Exactly.


----------

